

Hacker's Delight, 2nd Edition - gits1225
http://www.informit.com/store/product.aspx?isbn=0321842685

======
afhof
If you haven't read the first one, it is a book filled with programming gems.
I have personally used the magic number division algorithm in my CUDA
programming, resulting in a ~50x speedup. Highly recommended.

~~~
nn2
You may not realize it, but that's a quite damning statement on the CUDA
compiler.

------
Phr34Ck
Does any of you know if this edition adds/removes chapters? Should I buy first
and second edition or this one will suffice without losing any information?

------
dprice1
It has 512 pages. He clearly couldn't resist...

~~~
hga
Also he probably had enough influence with the publisher after the success of
the first edition to pull it off with this one.

------
swordswinger12
This book is getting a second edition? Awesome. Save AoCP this is the book I'd
most like to see continued/expanded.

------
MattGrommes
I hate to be Captain Cheapskate here but is this worth $39 (for the ebook)
over web resources? Seems high.

~~~
masterzora
When I was but a poor college student not many years ago I had the first
edition constantly checked out from the library. The content is easily worth
$39 for interest's sake. If you're looking for usefulness, however, you're not
likely to find it unless you're working on some really low level code.

TOC for reference: <http://www.hackersdelight.org/hackerTOC.pdf>

------
EzGraphs
Books accompanying website here (includes samples, code, graphs and related
sites):

<http://www.hackersdelight.org/>

------
bascule
I love this book but I'm not sure "Hacker's Delight" is really a proper name
for it. More like "The Bit Twiddler's Guide To Fame And Fortune"

------
atopuzov
Great book indeed!

